# Detailing products in fife



## dogchild (May 12, 2012)

Hi folks 
As above is there anywhere in fife to buy good products
Thanks


----------



## tuffty22 (Sep 10, 2012)

Sure someone said there was a place opening in Kirkcaldy? Not sure though, would be good to know.


----------



## rossmuir1978 (Sep 29, 2009)

Ma hoose !


----------



## Black Magic Detail (Aug 17, 2010)

rossmuir1978 said:


> Ma hoose !


:wave::lol:


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

^^^^You beat me to it. lol
I was just about to say Maxolen and waxes available in methyl 
Gordon.


----------



## rossmuir1978 (Sep 29, 2009)

Yep see stevie !


----------



## fogulrs (Mar 12, 2012)

is there a place in fife? autosave in dundee sells all the poorboys stuff and alot of meguiars


----------



## Mtpagey (May 22, 2009)

There is a place opened up in kirkcaldy not long ago, there was a meet/open day organised on here for it but i cant remember the name of the place.

I've not been up to it yet, still working through my current mountain of supplies!


----------



## rossmuir1978 (Sep 29, 2009)

Will be Paul's place- stock Mitchell & king


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

clarik engineering rosyth does all your autosmart goodies.


----------



## MikeyD (Jan 4, 2013)

If you look up "ecook.bcf" ebay member sells a lot of Auotsmart producs for a reasonable price in Dunfermline.

Nice guy his name's Eric, tell him Mike sent you

Cheers 
:buffer:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

MikeyD said:


> If you look up "ecook.bcf" ebay member sells a lot of Auotsmart producs for a reasonable price in Dunfermline.
> 
> Nice guy his name's Eric, tell him Mike sent you
> 
> ...


Grant, the Autosmart rep in fife probably isn't much more expensive for 5L than the ebay shop is for 1L bottles.

In Fife, the only ones I know of is Stevie at Black Magic in Methil and Paul @ Ultimate Shine in kirkcaldy.
Just over the bridge, Car Pro UK is in Edinburgh.


----------



## Sue J (Jan 26, 2006)

MikeyD said:


> If you look up "ecook.bcf" ebay member sells a lot of Auotsmart producs for a reasonable price in Dunfermline.
> 
> Nice guy his name's Eric, tell him Mike sent you
> 
> ...


Even better PM me your postcode and I will put you in touch with your local Autosmart franchisee. E Cook decants Autosmart products into illegal and unsuitable packaging and incorrectly labels them.


----------



## dogchild (May 12, 2012)

I dropped in to see stevie yesterday just my luck not in  .


----------



## Black Magic Detail (Aug 17, 2010)

only missed you by a few mins ,if im not in the studio or workshop (next door) give the house door a knock 
I will be around most of today if you want to come down give me a call first to be sure im in 
stevie


----------



## MikeyD (Jan 4, 2013)

Hi Sue J

I got Autosmart WAX in the tub and some Tardis in the Steel Autosmart container. Maybe I'm just lucky.

Obviously not trying to get anyone in trouble here 

Cheers


----------



## Sue J (Jan 26, 2006)

MikeyD said:


> Hi Sue J
> 
> I got Autosmart WAX in the tub and some Tardis in the Steel Autosmart container. Maybe I'm just lucky.
> 
> ...


That's great to hear. Was the Tardis sent to you by a courier licensed to carry it?


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

Sue J said:


> That's great to hear. Was the Tardis sent to you by a courier licensed to carry it?


If the product's aren't available locally or within a suitable distance then mabey the area rep need's to actually pull the finger out and ensure the product's are available.

Or

No the courier wasn't licensed because the area rep hasn't made the product accessible enough for customer's.


----------



## MikeyD (Jan 4, 2013)

Sue J said:


> That's great to hear. Was the Tardis sent to you by a courier licensed to carry it?


Hi Sue

Just pick it up from him in person 

ta


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

MikeyD said:


> Hi Sue
> 
> Just pick it up from him in person
> 
> ta


And you were licenced to carry it home mikey:lol:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

k9vnd said:


> If the product's aren't available locally or within a suitable distance then mabey the area rep need's to actually pull the finger out and ensure the product's are available.
> 
> Or
> 
> No the courier wasn't licensed because the area rep hasn't made the product accessible enough for customer's.


You obviously haven't met the rep for that area, couldn't be more accommodating, and the product is plenty accessible.

All it takes is a simple phone call, but some people must find that too much work compared to ebay.


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

CraigQQ said:


> You obviously haven't met the rep for that area, couldn't be more accommodating, and the product is plenty accessible.
> 
> All it takes is a simple phone call, but some people must find that too much work compared to ebay.


Not all member's have the opertunity to overcome the area rep on a daily basis craig as like myself have other buisness's to run,some if not most have average working lifestyle's and look for advice or give time on a weekend basis to clean there car's. Ebay buy's are 9/10 a weekly buy hoping they will reach the buyer that weekend so they can do the task in hand.

I myself don't use any autosmart product's and don't tend to do so but i very doubt the rep will be willing to make a saturday or sunday morning visit with just a 500ml bottle of autosmart activmoose as an example,hence why some people do buy on ebay

No ive obviously not overcome the rep due to the above reason as simply without knowing him/her i can or could guarentee my ebay buy if any would be far less hassle.

Please bear in mind not ALL member's are detailer's and some do have alternative duties in life outside caring for there car or other's.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

I don't doubt that not everyone can manage to meet their rep any day of the week, but you said that the products were obviously not being made readily available to customers.

they are as readily available as possible, but small quantity ebay orders would be more hassle than it's worth for a rep who supplys thousands of litres of product a week.


----------



## MikeyD (Jan 4, 2013)

k9vnd said:


> And you were licenced to carry it home mikey:lol:


good point :wall:


----------

